# 22 uses for Bounce dryer sheets



## eightthirty (Apr 10, 2006)

1. All this time you've just been putting Bounce in the dryer! It will chase ants away when you lay a sheet near them. It also repels mice.

2. Spread sheets around foundation areas, or in trailers, or cars that are sitting and it keeps mice from entering your vehicle.

3. It takes the odor out of books and photo albums that don't get opened too often.

4. It repels mosquitoes. Tie a sheet of Bounce through a belt loop when outdoors during mosquito season.

5. Eliminate static electricity from your television

(or computer) screen.

6. Since Bounce is designed to help eliminate static cling, wipe your television screen with a used sheet of Bounce to keep dust from resettling.

7. Dissolve soap scum from shower doors. Clean with a sheet of Bounce.

8. To freshen the air in your home - Place an individual sheet of Bounce in a drawer or hang in the closet.

9. Put Bounce sheet in vacuum cleaner.

10. Prevent thread from tangling. Run a threaded needle through a sheet of Bounce before beginning to sew.

11. Prevent musty suitcases. Place an individual sheet of Bounce inside empty luggage before storing.

12. To freshen the air in your car - Place a sheet of Bounce under the front seat.

13. Clean baked-on foods from a cooking pan. Put a sheet in a pan, fill with water, let sit overnight, and sponge clean. The anti-static agent apparently weakens the bond between the food and the pan.

14. Eliminate odors in wastebaskets. Place a sheet of Bounce at the bottom of the wastebasket.

15. Collect cat hair. Rubbing the area with a sheet of Bounce will magnetically attract all the loose hairs.

16. Eliminate static electricity from Venetian blinds. Wipe the blinds with a sheet of Bounce to prevent dust from resettling.

17. Wipe up sawdust from drilling or sand papering. A used sheet of Bounce will collect sawdust like a tack cloth.

18. Eliminate odors in dirty laundry. Place an individual sheet of Bounce at the bottom of a laundry bag or hamper.

19. Deodorize shoes or sneakers. Place a sheet of Bounce in your shoes or sneakers overnight.

20. Golfers put a Bounce sheet in their back pocket to keep the bees away.

21. Put a Bounce sheet in your sleeping bag and tent before folding and storing them. It will keep them smelling fresh.

22. Quick, bounce this on within the next 5 minutes! Nothing will happen if you don't, but your friends will be glad to hear these hints!


----------



## Elisabeth (Apr 10, 2006)

Melissa thanks so much for posting this great thread!

I also read that you could run a sheet of Bounce through your hair to take out the smell of smoke instantly, if that one's not already on the list.

You gotta love those Bounce sheets. I have a couple of ants right now....:shuriken:

and I don't want to kill them..just don't want them all over my tomatoes today


----------



## lainey (Apr 10, 2006)

just any dryer sheets..doesn't HAVE to be bounce right?

this is SOOO useful!!


----------



## pj03079 (Apr 10, 2006)

That was great. I didn't know I could do that much with my Bounce sheets.

Thanks


----------



## Little_Lisa (Apr 10, 2006)

I knew they would remove static from hair but I never knew all these other uses. Thanks for posting!


----------



## kellianne76 (Apr 10, 2006)

That's so cool. I never knew you could do that much with bounce dryer sheets.


----------



## Marisol (Apr 11, 2006)

Cool post!


----------



## lavender (Apr 11, 2006)

Great tips....I never knew you could do so much with those dryer sheets! Thanks!


----------



## LVA (Apr 11, 2006)

great tips .. .trying numba 5 rite now ... hee hee


----------



## Pauline (Apr 22, 2006)

WOW, thanks for those tips and since ime doing tons on spring cleaning they will come in handy! I use Bounce every day for laundy but now i can use them for other things.the tips about them being great for books and photo albums is brill as is using them to prevent static electricity.Thanks!


----------



## dentaldee (Apr 22, 2006)

handy hints.......thanx


----------



## Jennifer (Apr 28, 2006)

cool! thanks for posting!


----------



## marshall1704 (May 29, 2006)

thanks for the post, i am new, but i love the ideas!!


----------



## kittii (Jun 23, 2006)

i am impressed i knew you could do more with them than just laundry but i didnt know you could do this much! thanks for posting


----------



## VenusGoddess (Jul 2, 2006)

WOW!! I already do some of the things on here...but didn't know that there were THAT many uses!!! Thanks!


----------



## _Dreamer_ (Jul 2, 2006)

don't you just love it when something we use can do so much more =o thnks for the tips =]


----------



## Kortana (Jan 14, 2007)

I found that list about a month ago, I love it. Bounce smells soooo good.


----------



## Lauren (Jan 24, 2007)

Wow very cool, thanks for posting!


----------



## DesertDiva (Jan 24, 2007)

*Amazing all the uses of dryer sheets! Great ideas!*

I had a roommate once that liked to drape them ALL over her house to make it smell nice... (which it always did) I can still picture all these sheets just a fluttering everywhere...

This same gal ALSO put them between the inside crotch seat of her jeans and leggings before putting them on to wear if they were a little, shall we say, "gamey" from previous wear and she needed to feel (and I suppose SMELL) fresh....... Gotta love a woman of invention! :idea:


----------



## jennifercharmed (Jan 27, 2007)

Thanks! Who know bounce had so many other uses

Jennifer


----------



## LovinPigments (Feb 2, 2007)

LOL i had no idea i could do so much with my bounce!


----------

